# Colorsound Overdriver Clones



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

Who is doing some good Colorsound Overdriver builds?


----------



## 1198SP (Mar 1, 2014)

Vick Audio Overdriver, pretty cheap and a great pedal. Yes I have one and run it after a muff or on its own.


----------



## 1198SP (Mar 1, 2014)

And there is one for sale in the classified section right now.


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

Got one being built by Arcane Analog, can't wait!


----------



## ONFLOOR AUDIO (Jul 22, 2010)

I build them as well , contact me for more info if your interested .

[email protected]


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Disbeat said:


> Got one being built by Arcane Analog, can't wait!


This is Disbeat's pedal.










Here is one without the patinated plate.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Blackarts Toneworks Black Forest Overdrive. I mean look at it... the name/finish alone means it's Tufnel-approved and I know their quality is top notch.


----------

